# Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???



## Gessi (25. März 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich würde gerne die Endkappe aus Rubberkork an meiner Greys Rute entfernen, um die leichte Kopflastigkeit zu beseitigen. Hat jemend eine Idee wie ich diese Kappe am schonendsten ab machen kann? Muss ich zwischen Kork und Rubberkork ringsum nochmal einen Schnitt mit nem Skalpell machen?
Bin für Tipps sehr dankbar.

Grüße und Danke schonmal...


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

ein topf mit heißem wasser nehmen da die endkappe drin umher drehen das sich der kleber auflöst dann vorsichtig abziehen den kork vorher evtl leicht mit einem skalpell ablösen das dieser nicht ausreißt dann sollte es normalerweiße gut klappen


----------



## Gessi (25. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Okay das werde ich mal probieren. Auf den ersten Blick sah es so aus, als ob der Kork und der rubberkork miteinander verbunden sind. Ich danke dir für deinen Tipp. 
Grüße.


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*



Gessi schrieb:


> Okay das werde ich mal probieren. Auf den ersten Blick sah es so aus, als ob der Kork und der rubberkork miteinander verbunden sind. Ich danke dir für deinen Tipp.
> Grüße.


 

da nich für so mache ich das immer bau auch selbst ruten das einzigste was wichtig ist nicht mit gewalt etwas zu probieren sondern schön vorsichtig an die sache ranzugehen soll j anich beschädigt werden das gute stöckchen ;-)


----------



## Gessi (25. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Nee, keine Bange. Ich werd es nicht mit grober Gewalt probieren. Basteln liegt mir eigentlich. Denke wenn ich den rubberkork ringsum einschneide und dann erwärme musste die Endkappe abgehen. Ich werde es nächste oder übernächste Woche mal in Angriff nehmen. 
Das Gewicht umwickel ich dann mit krepp oder lieber isoband? Und dann in den blank einkleben und Kappe ankleben und fertig?!


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*



Gessi schrieb:


> Nee, keine Bange. Ich werd es nicht mit grober Gewalt probieren. Basteln liegt mir eigentlich. Denke wenn ich den rubberkork ringsum einschneide und dann erwärme musste die Endkappe abgehen. Ich werde es nächste oder übernächste Woche mal in Angriff nehmen.
> Das Gewicht umwickel ich* dann mit krepp* oder lieber isoband? Und dann in den blank einkleben und Kappe ankleben und fertig?!


 


Ich nehme seit Jahren Krepp.:m


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

zum polstern kannst du malerkrepp verwenden wobei ich das gewicht evtl in die endkappe kleben würde da kannst du es dann besser bei bedarf wieder rauslösen


----------



## Bademeister001 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

@Gessi
ich würde mich über einen kleinen Bericht (vielleicht sogar mit ein paar Fotos) freuen, da auch ich meine Greys Mefo-Rute ausbalancieren will, mich aber noch nicht an den Rubbercork rantraue.

@all
welchen Kleber soll man verwenden?
Mir wär ja einer lieb, der sich unter Wärme löst, da man so bei einer neuen Rolle das Gewicht wieder anpassen könnte.


----------



## zanderzone (27. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Ich find den Rubberkork auch einfach nicht schön! Ein Bericht wäre wirklich nicht schlecht!!Wenns nicht so schwierig ist, dann würde ich mich auch ran trauen!


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich glaube es liegt an meiner zu leichten Rolle, einer Ci4 4000er Rarenium. Ich werde denke ich auf eine schwerere 3000er Redarc bzw. Saltarc wechseln. Muss es aber im Laden austesten welchen Erfolg es hat. Welche Rolle fischt du?


----------



## zanderzone (27. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Ich kann auch nicht an ne Prowla ne CI4 packen!! Passt einfach nicht! Fische die 2,44m mit ner 2500 Stradic FC! Passt perfekt!!


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht an ne Prowla ne CI4 packen!! Passt einfach nicht! Fische die 2,44m mit ner 2500 Stradic FC! Passt perfekt!!



Das ist erstmal eine provisorische Lösung, da die richtige Rolle noch nicht gefunden ist.


----------



## Franky D (27. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

joa wobei ihr auch bedenken müsst das nicht unbedingt das gewicht der rolle zum ausbalancieren ausschlaggeben ist da eigendlich genau am rollenfuß der drehpunkt liegt und somit die rolle wenig mit der balance zu tuen hat außer man hebt natürlich nicht direkt am rollenfuß


----------



## Gessi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Hallo, ich fische sie mit ner Ryobi Arctica 2000 CF, für mein Empfinden ne gute und leichte Kombi.
Auch wenn das evtl andere nicht so sehen, ich finds gut. 
Habe austariert und benötige genau 30g am Griffende.


----------



## Gessi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

so, soeben mal die kappe ganz zart mit dem Skalpell eingeschnitten und ins kochende Wasser gestellt. Es rührt sich absolut nix. Weder vor noch zurück. Ich kann mir da nen Ast ziehen....
Biette um dringende Hilfe ;-)


----------



## Schumi1 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

wickelt doch einfach wickelblei unten drauf und mach isoband rum|bla:
nee ist n schertz
muss auch mal schaun wie ich das abbringe hab ne prowla von 3m und 40-100 wg und ne penn sargus 4000 ist auch etwas kopflastig muss das auch mal probieren mit dem abmachen#c


----------



## Gessi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Ich habe mich mit meinem Dreher in Verbindung gesetzt. Ich werde den unteren Teil, den rubberkork also, komplett entfernen und eine eigene Endkappe dafür bauen lassen. Genau aufs Gewicht abgestimmt etc. 
Soweit ich raus bekommen habe ist der blank auch nicht hohl sondern massiv. Also kommt nur die Lösung mit der Kappe in frage. 
Ich werde berichten und Bilder anfügen.


----------



## Breamhunter (28. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*



Gessi schrieb:


> Soweit ich raus bekommen habe ist der blank auch nicht hohl sondern massiv.



Bist Du Dir da sicher |bigeyes
Das wäre ja mal ganz was Neues


----------



## Gessi (30. März 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

So ich geb es auf, die Kappe abzubekommen. Mit heißem Wasser nichts, mit dem Heißluftfön nichts... Es rührt sich einfach nichts. Strebe nun eine andere Lösung an. Möchte auch nicht die Kappe zerschneiden. 
In den nächsten Tagen werde ich berichten!


----------



## Gessi (1. April 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

So, endlich fertig und ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Die Rute ist nun perfekt ausbalanciert und hat ne selfmade Alu-Endkappe bekommen.
Hier die Story dazu:

Als erstes habe ich die Kappe entfernt. Diese konnte ich nur abschneiden, da sie meiner Meinung nach draufgegossen ist. Also alles schön sauber, ohne den Blank zu verletzen, abgeschnitten.
So sah es dann schonmal aus:
http://img406.*ih.us/img406/5018/img0992y.jpg

Dann Maße genommen und zum Kumpel gefahren und die Drehbank startklar gemacht. Hier das Zwischenergebnis:
http://img62.*ih.us/img62/3579/img0994qf.jpg

Und hier das Endergebnis poliert:
http://img706.*ih.us/img706/3364/img0996j.jpg

und hier nochmal ne Version in Schwarz, gefällt mir besser, da es so besser zur Rute passt.
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/1856/img0997v.jpg

Das gute Stück wiegt 33g, genau soviel wie ich brauchte! Hoffe es gefällt, ich jedenfalls finde es gut und bin zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. April 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Ist doch dank Astra fein geworden. |supergri #6


----------



## Gessi (1. April 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Danke
sozusagen Ast(ra)rein! ;-)


----------



## Twister_Jigger (1. April 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut :m

Werde mich demnächst auch mal an die Endkappen einiger Ruten herantasten


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

schaut wirklich gut aus super arbeit ;-)


----------



## rotrunna (2. April 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Tolles Resultat.


----------



## Puderquaste (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Hast du das alugegengewicht angeklebt und wenn ja womit ???
Danke


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*



Puderquaste schrieb:


> Hast du das alugegengewicht angeklebt und wenn ja womit ???
> Danke


 

Ich habe dass mit einem 2-Kompontenkleber Kleber aus dem Baumarkt gemacht.
Zuvor mit Malerband angepasst.:m


----------



## eszett (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Endkappe an Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist enfernen, aber wie???*

Nicht schlecht her Specht. Dass bei dieser Umbauaktion aber nur ein Astra die Elbe runter geflossen ist, mag man kaum glauben.


----------

